# Does anyone have a source of info for a Hechinger model 523?



## djturnz (Feb 2, 2011)

I just got a Hechinger 523 on the cheap (I think). Google searches do not tell me much. It seems to start easy (once we realized it needs a key).

Ill probably sell my ancient Gilson now. id like to find some info about what I bought.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

From some quick google searches it appears their lawn tractors are made by MTD so I would assume so are their snow blowers. Find some pictures of MTD 5/23s and see if they compare. Looks like that is a store brand local to PA. I have never heard of them before.


----------



## BrianMcSouthJersey (Oct 6, 2010)

i don't know if this site will help but it has parts diagrams for MTD blowers. every search for Hechinger 523 comes up with MTD info. you will need a model number to search for info. Parts and Diagrams for MTD Hechinger 136-678D 372


----------



## djturnz (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks . I was just playing with it and determined a few things that I will need to work on.
Only wants to run on choke or half choke.
Seems to have a slight fuel drip from the carb (perhaps related?)
Techumseh engine (not something I need to work on)


----------



## djturnz (Feb 2, 2011)

I also discovered that the augers are attached with a bolt thru the axle. I assume that is not a sheer pin. So ill have to get into that as well.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Some sheer pins are actually bolts. If the bolt head has nothing on it they are probably fine. If you see 3 or 5 dashes from center to outer edge they are wrong. Also the bolts usually have 2 grooves cut in them that you can see if you take them out.


----------



## djturnz (Feb 2, 2011)

Someone else told me its a Murray not an MTD.
I do know that its got an HS50 Tech. Motor, and its made in Canada.


----------



## Quickrick (May 2, 2011)

*Hechinger*

Hi, 
While I cannot tell you where to source parts, I can tell you of Hechinger. 

Hechinger was a local hardware chain in the Washington, DC/ Northern Va and Maryland localities. They did not survive the Home Depot and Lowes invasion of about 10 years ago and went out of business. 
Hechinger - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


QR


----------

